# Lüftersteuerung DB 900 Rev.2 defekt?



## wodanallfather (19. Februar 2020)

*Lüftersteuerung DB 900 Rev.2 defekt?*

Hallo zusammen; ich habe eine Frage zu dem BeQuiet DarkBase 900 rev.2. Nach dem zusammenbau und der erfolgreichen Invertierung habe ich das System in Betrieb genommen und sofort ist mir aufgefallen, dass scheinbar die Lüftersteuerung nicht so funktioniert wie sie sollte. Vorne im Gehäuse sind 3x140mm PureWings 2 (PWM) verbaut, und oben sind es 3x140mm (DC). Hinten ist ebenfalls ein PWM Lüfter. Vorne sind an Fan-Rail 1, Oben und hinten an Rail 2. Übers Uefi lassen sich die Lüfter problemlos steuern und sogar auslesen (!). Das Problem ist, sobald ich die Lüfter manuell über den Schieberegler steuern möchte (also denselben nach rechts schiebe) scheinen die oberen Lüfter nicht langsamer zu werden, respektive schneller je weiter nach rechts. Ich habe von der Lautstärke und vom drehenden Logo her das Gefühl, dass die oberen 3 Lüfter immer die volle Geschwindigkeit haben. Die vorderen drehen deutlich langsamer und leiser. habe auch schon die beiden Schalter an der Steuerungsplatine auf "silent mode" gestellt, aber es tut sich nichts. Kann mir da eventuell jemand weiterhelfen?
Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## be quiet! Support (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung DB 900 rev.2 defekt?*

Hi Wodanallfather,

das ist völlig normal. Die PCB des Dark Base Pro 900 kann keine DC Lüfter ansteuern bzw. diese laufen dann immer mit der vollen Geschwindigkeit.
Da die PWM Steuerung immer 12V aussendet.

VG

Marco


----------



## wodanallfather (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung DB 900 rev.2 defekt?*

Hi Marco, danke dir für die schnelle Antwort!
Das ist auf jeden Fall hilfreich zu wissen, dachte das wäre dann so wie die Pins auf dem Mainboard, welche ja zwischen DC und PWM unterscheiden können.
Fällt dir eine Möglichkeit ein, was ich da machen könnte?
Habe auch das 801, da ist ja das PCB mit nur 3 Pins ausgestattet, könnte ich das PCB vom 900er einfach austauschen? Habe sowieso keine LED streifen dran und besitze auch kein Qi Ladegerät...
Aber wirklich "quiet" ist es momentan halt nicht :')
VG


----------



## be quiet! Support (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung DB 900 Rev.2 defekt?*

Entweder hier die Lüfter direkt an das Mainboard anschließen oder wirklich eine zweite PCB setzen.
Hier könnte man die 801 PCB nutzen.
Gerne können wir dir hier ein Angebot unterbreiten.
Schreib uns am besten eine kurze Mail.
Service(at)bequiet.com

VG

Marco


----------

